# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  منابع درسی کنکور ارشد کامپیوتر نرم افزار

## makh000f

اگه ممکنه منابع رو بگذاریدتا استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

عزيزم اين تاپيك را مطالعه كن :

کنکور ارشد مهندسی نرم افزار : چه بخوانم چگونه بخوانم

----------


## alireza.zahani

*»منابع پیشنهادی کنکور کارشناسی ارشد نرم افزار*
۱- ساختمان داده ها
» کتاب ارشد ساختمان داده و الگوریتم ها تالیف مهندس رهنمون – انتشارات پوران پژوهش
۲- نظریه زبان ها و ماشین ها
» کتاب ارشد نظریه زبان ها و ماشین ها تابف مهندس سهرابی و مهندس مقصودی – انتشارات پوران پژوهش
» مقدمه ای بر نظریه زبان ها و ماشین ها تالیف لینتز ترجمه دکتر صراف
۳- مدار های منطقی
» کتاب ارشد مدار منطقی – تالیف مهندس یوسفی -انتشارات پوران پژوهش
» کتاب طراحی دیجیتال – مولف مانو – (زبان اصلی)
» تحلیل و طراحی دیجیتالی – مولف نلسون – (زبان اصلی)
۴- معماری کامپیوتر
» کتاب ارشد معماری کامپیوتر – تالیف مهندس یوسفی – انتشارات پوران پژوهش
» معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری – تالیف مانو
۵- سیستم عامل
» کتاب ارشد سیستم عامل – تالیف دکتر ابراهیم مقدم – انتشارات پوران پژوهش
۶- ساختمان گسسته
» کتاب ارشد ساختمان گسسته – تالیف شهاب بهجتی
» ریاضیات گسسته و ترکیباتی از دیدگاه کاربری – تالیف گریمالدی – ترجمه عمیدی
۷- ریاضی مهندسی
» مجموعه تست های طبقه بندی شده ارشد – تالیف دکتر نیکوکار
» کتاب ارشد ریاضی مهندسی تالیف فرزین حاجی جمشیدی
۸- آمار و احتمالات
» کتاب آمار والد پول ترجمه دکتر وحیدی
۹- محاسبات عددی
» کتاب محاسبات عددی تالیف دکتر قلی زاده
» روش های محاسبات عددی ترجمه دکتر توتونیان
» آنالیز عددی و روش های کامپیوتری – ترجمه دکتر نیکخواه
۱۰-پایگاه داده
» کتاب ارشد پایگاه داده – تالیف مهندس سهرابی
۱۱-زبان های برنامه نویسی
» طراحی زبان های برنامه نویسی – تالیف پرت – (زبان اصلی)
۱۲-کامپایلر
» اصول طراحی کامپایلر ها – تالیف آهو
۱۳- طراحی الگوریتم ها
» کتاب طراحی الگوریتم ها – تالیف دکتر محمود نقیب زاده
۱۴- هوش مصنوعی
» کتاب هوش مصنوعی تالیف دکتر فهیمی

----------


## pooya1072

با سلام و تشکر
یه سوال.این منابعی که معرفی کردید بر اساس تجربه شخصیه یا اینکه نقل قول از منبع دیگست.
من قصد دارم توی آزمون ارشد شرکت کنم ولی در مقابلم کوهی وجود داره از تبلیغات پیرامون کلاسهای کنکور یا کتب مختلف از موسسات مختلف که الی ماشاءالله قیمتها همه سر به فلک داره.اینطور هم که میبینم توی منابع معرفی شده توسط شما بیشتر از کتابهای موسسه پوران پژوهش نام برده شده.
به عنوان مثال مدرسان شریف چطوره؟ یا پارسه و یا ماهان و غیره و غیره
از دوستان دیگه هم که این تایپیک رو می خونن و می تونن کمکی جهت آشنایی بقیه با موسسات کنکور دارن خواهش می کنم دریغ نکنن.خیلی ها مثل من در مقابلشون این هزار راهه وجود داره و سردرگم هستند.
از مدیر محترم این تالار هم تقاضا دارم در صورت امکان یک صفحه نظر سنجی ایجاد کنن که دوستان توی اون در زمینه هر درسی به موسسه مورد نظرشون که تجربه اش رو دارن رای بدن.اینطور با در نظر گرفتن آمار تصمیم گیری و انتخاب آسان تر می شود .
با تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

این همه در یک روز  :اشتباه:

----------


## f_talebi

> با سلام و تشکر
> یه سوال.این منابعی که معرفی کردید بر اساس تجربه شخصیه یا اینکه نقل قول از منبع دیگست.
> من قصد دارم توی آزمون ارشد شرکت کنم ولی در مقابلم کوهی وجود داره از تبلیغات پیرامون کلاسهای کنکور یا کتب مختلف از موسسات مختلف که الی ماشاءالله قیمتها همه سر به فلک داره.اینطور هم که میبینم توی منابع معرفی شده توسط شما بیشتر از کتابهای موسسه پوران پژوهش نام برده شده.
> به عنوان مثال مدرسان شریف چطوره؟ یا پارسه و یا ماهان و غیره و غیره
> از دوستان دیگه هم که این تایپیک رو می خونن و می تونن کمکی جهت آشنایی بقیه با موسسات کنکور دارن خواهش می کنم دریغ نکنن.خیلی ها مثل من در مقابلشون این هزار راهه وجود داره و سردرگم هستند.
> از مدیر محترم این تالار هم تقاضا دارم در صورت امکان یک صفحه نظر سنجی ایجاد کنن که دوستان توی اون در زمینه هر درسی به موسسه مورد نظرشون که تجربه اش رو دارن رای بدن.اینطور با در نظر گرفتن آمار تصمیم گیری و انتخاب آسان تر می شود .
> با تشکر


این دقیقا سوال منم هست
و این مدت که باید شروع کنم دیگه برای ارشد بخونم خیلی استرس دارم و سردرگمم دراین مورد.
کسی هست که تجربیات خودشو به ما بگه؟  :اشتباه:

----------


## bistoon7

من لیسانسم عمرانه ولی می خوام ارشد هوش بخونم چون خیلی بهش علاقه دارم.اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید واسه شروع کردن از صفر باید چه کتابایی رو بخونم. لطفا هم واسه درسایی که مستقیما تو کنکور میان مثل سیستم عامل و هم واسه درسایی که مستقیما تو کنکور نمیان ولی برای یاد گرفتن درسای دیگه باید بلدشون بود مثل مبانی کامپیوتر کتاب معرفی کنید. لطفا اگه می تونید حتما راهنمایی کنید چون به شدت نیاز دارم.

----------


## abdullah20

> من لیسانسم عمرانه ولی می خوام ارشد هوش بخونم چون خیلی بهش علاقه دارم.اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید واسه شروع کردن از صفر باید چه کتابایی رو بخونم. لطفا هم واسه درسایی که مستقیما تو کنکور میان مثل سیستم عامل و هم واسه درسایی که مستقیما تو کنکور نمیان ولی برای یاد گرفتن درسای دیگه باید بلدشون بود مثل مبانی کامپیوتر کتاب معرفی کنید. لطفا اگه می تونید حتما راهنمایی کنید چون به شدت نیاز دارم.


کارتون خیلی سخته مطمئن هستید میخواید این کار را بکنید؟

----------


## yasaman.ra

سلام.من لیسانس نرم افزار دارم
ازتون راهنمایی میخوام.
به نظرتون برای ارشد درس بخونم یا بشینم برنامه نویسی کار کنم؟و یه شغل پیدا کنم و بعدها ارشد رو بخونم؟
اگه میشه راهنماییم کنین

----------

